# BioGroom Mink Oil Spray & shampoo for black coats?



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm trying to find the ingredients list of this spray online, but with no luck so far. Have seen that some of you use this stuff on their dogs, and I'm looking to buy this spray for Fedja's dry hair (only down his back). Can someone please help me with ingredients list? 

My other question...anyone has any experience with black coat shampoo's that are supposed to help bring black color back? Fedja spends daily quit a lot time outside and I just saw that the hair on his back (the same hair part that's feeling dry and frizzy) has lighten (red/brownish) due to the sun damage I think. In house it seems black, but outside when the sun hits this spot you can see that it's dull and lighter then the rest of his coat (dark black and feeling soft). Do you think that such a shampoo (BioGroom has one too) would help, or could this get better with good conditioning/oil treatments? Thnx.


----------

